# Value Engineering presentations



## سمير باهبري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم والرحمة

حبيت اشارككم ب بعض العروضات الموجودة لدي عن Value engineering

تتألف من تسعة اجزء بحاول انزل كل جزء على حدى

العروضات من انتاج البروفيسور سعدي عساف من جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن من قسم 

construcion engineering management - CEM


الجزء العاشر عباره عن ملفات اكسل مهمة و مساعدة و فيها 

عن 

weight evaluation
cost model
cost program
life cycle

اخوكم 



سمير باهبري


----------



## سمير باهبري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*02 - Selection Phase*

الجزء الثاني

02 - Selection Phase


----------



## سمير باهبري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*03 - Investigation Phase*

الجزء الثالث

03 - Investigation Phase


----------



## سمير باهبري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*04 - Speculation Phase*

الجزء الرابع

04 - Speculation Phase


----------



## سمير باهبري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*05 - Evaluation Phase*

الجزء الخامس

05 - Evaluation Phase


----------



## سمير باهبري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*06 - Development Phase*

الجزء السادس

06 - Development Phase


----------



## سمير باهبري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*07 - Presentation Phase*

الجزء السابع

07 - Presentation Phase


----------



## سمير باهبري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*08 - Implementation Phase*

الجزء الثامن

08 - Implementation Phase


----------



## سمير باهبري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*09 - Audit Phase*

الجزء التاسع

09 - Audit Phase


----------



## سمير باهبري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*VE_Tools*

الجزء العاشر

VE_Tools


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جهد اقل ما يقال عنه انه اكثر من رائع 

يعطيك الف عافيه و مششششششششششكور جدا جدا على المعلومات القيمه 


اخوك

مهندس عبدالهادي


----------



## CVLMASTER (15 ديسمبر 2007)

Thanking You
May Allah Bless You


----------



## الزعيم2000 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الدكتور عساف من رواد هذا المجال و له أبحاث ممتازة

المهندس الكريم سمير
جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الجهد الأكثر من رائع و أسأل المولى أن يعيننا على التعاون البناء


----------



## ashrafemara (15 ديسمبر 2007)

اسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يجعله في ميزان حسانتكم


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (15 ديسمبر 2007)

رائع رائع رائع كل ما قدمت .. 

فجزاك الله خيرا ..


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخونا الفاضل سمير باهبري

فعلا مجموعة باوربوينت مفيدة
ومركزة 
وبعرض شيق جدا

ووسائل مراجعة المشاريع بمفهوم الهندسة القيمة
اصبح من الضرورة بمكان

نسأل الله ان يثيبك خير الجزاء
على افادة جموع الناس
ونشر الخير بننا​


----------



## impire (18 ديسمبر 2007)

1000 شكر على المشاركة ...


----------



## محمد رمضان النزهى (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود كبير تشكر عليه
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## magda (23 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر
مجهود ممتاز


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً على المجهود الرائع


----------



## hasan2004 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندسة معمارية (5 فبراير 2008)

موضوع ممتاز ونادر:12:


----------



## Eng.Haythem (6 فبراير 2008)

مجهود كبير جدا وجزاك الله عنه كل خير


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (22 فبراير 2008)

many thanks for ur efforts


----------



## ايلي توما (22 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك بشمهندس سمير على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## mostafa elkadi (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mnoshaaaaaaaa (29 فبراير 2008)

رااااااااااااااائع شكرا جدا


----------



## essa2000eg (16 مارس 2008)

*ارجو الاهتمام*

الاخ الكريم المهندس سمير اننى احاول فتح هذه الملفات لكن لا تفتح معى ولا ادرى السبب فهل من الممكن ان ترسلها الى على البريد الاليكترونى essa2000eg على gmail او hotmail​


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (31 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً على المجهود الجميل


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (31 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ابوبكر احمد (2 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الجهد المقدر بس عندي سؤال عن تطبيق الهندسة القيمية في الهندسة المدنية علي المشروعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة


----------



## bolbol (27 يوليو 2008)

رائع يا أخي لن توفيك حقك 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعيد نهاد (28 يوليو 2008)

أخي الفاضل 
شكراً جزيلاً علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## وسام الرافدين (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخ سمير .. وحفظك من كل مكروه

مشكور جداعلى الجهد الرائع لتوصيل هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## virtualknight (28 يوليو 2008)

تسلم يداك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## said454 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حامد الجمال (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## captinramos (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## على اللول (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

مجهود اكثر من رائع وجزاكم الله كل خير ودائما فى تألق


----------



## e.shuurab (2 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## hosini2000 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيراً على المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## mtantway2003 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الله ينور عليك
المهندسون الاستشاريون العرب


----------



## المهندسون يغلبون (13 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## e.shuurab (13 يونيو 2012)

جهد لا يقال عنه الا بارك الله فيك وسلمي يداك


----------



## عطيةحسن (13 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## مهندسة معمارية (14 يونيو 2012)

للراغبين في الحصول علي شهادة Associate Value Specialist المعتمدة منSociety of American Value Engineers) SAVE international )
نتشرف بدعوة سيادتكم لحضورة ورشة عمل الهندسة القيمية المعتمدة من 26 إلي 29 يونيو و يكون أختبار الAVS يوم 30 يونيو 
لمزيد من المعلومات يمكنك الأتصال VECGegypt at gmail.com أو info at vecg.org
للحضور نرجو الأتصال للتسجيل.


----------



## tucd2k42 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

Thanks a lot


----------



## abdullah0000 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك أخي سمير

المدربون العرب جعلوا من (Value Engineering) أضحوكة!! فكل همهم هو جني الأموال من التدريب عليها أو بيع دراساتها للمستفيد!
الطرق الفعالة لتطبيق الهندسة القيمية هي بتضمينها تلقائيا في منظومة إدارة المشاريع، أما الدراسات العربية المتأخرة لها فيه عبث! لا يطبق!


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (12 أبريل 2014)

ممتاز ومشكور


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (15 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

